# SARBs and Straps - Show off your favorite Seiko SARB - strap combos



## Shin Ryoku (Sep 7, 2014)

My SARB is a SARB033, and my favorite strap for it is a RIOS1931 "Mocha Imperial Alligator" strap from Panatime.

The watch dial looks black but has brown tones when the light hits it just right:










The strap complements those tones beautifully IMO:



















Would love to see some more SARB and strap combos from fellow WUS members.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks great indeed, love the stitching on that strap, especially at the last picture. However I prefer a metal bracelet to match my Cocktail Time.


----------



## upsdelivery (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Shin Ryoku (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice one, UPS. Surely there have to be some more SARB and strap combos to show?


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Hirsch Liberty


----------



## chocoL8MAX (Mar 13, 2014)

Here's my Cocktail Time on a Hadley Roma mesh bracelet. Really brings out a vintage vibe. Shout out to Froggo for giving me this brilliant bracelet. Not the best picture though.


----------



## Shin Ryoku (Sep 7, 2014)

photoshooter said:


> Hirsch Liberty


Wonderful combination. I like that strap a lot!



chocoL8MAX said:


> Here's my Cocktail Time on a Hadley Roma mesh bracelet. Really brings out a vintage vibe. Shout out to Froggo for giving me this brilliant bracelet. Not the best picture though.


Lovely!


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

I've had my SARB015 on a Heuerville recently. This has been my favorite combo so far with this watch.


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

Alpinist on new Bracelet


----------



## Shin Ryoku (Sep 7, 2014)

I have a new favorite strap for my SARB033: Z-Matten from Vintager Straps:


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I would like to try some brown straps on my 033 at some point in the near future. I've only tried two black ones so far.

1). Genuine gator



2). Hirsch sheep


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

Wish said:


> Alpinist on new Bracelet


Very cool bracelet. What is it?


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Well erm.. A NATO of course.. 









( I'll admit this is temporary until I'm in a part of the world where Hirsch Modena straps arrive overnight. )


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

Will go for a black perlon strap I think for my sarb


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I had a leather strap on it, but ended up not liking it in the long run. have yet to pick up another leather for it. note, the nato was a test run, i kept it for a couple days but been back on the bracelet since...


----------



## Shin Ryoku (Sep 7, 2014)

Some wrist shots of my SARB033 and Z-Matten strap:


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

by curtain by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice pics guys!


----------



## Steelwrist (Feb 7, 2014)

I've worn both my SARBs on their bracelets since I got them, but today I've had the 035 on a plain and simple black leather strap - and I like it a lot!


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have to find more pictures on my old phone


----------



## mikelu03 (Aug 5, 2009)

Here are a few pics of my sarb023 on a nice horween strap. The last pic shows the sarb holding its own against a GS antimagnetic quartz


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

I like to wear my SARB013 on rubber for summer. The silicon rubber is a dust magnet though.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

*Oooo, I like this one!*



glengoyne17 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that strap Glen, can you tell us what it is and wear we might get it? :think:

- Thomas


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

*I guess I should participate...*

.

I guess I should participate as well as ask questions! :roll:

Here is my beloved SARB035, with the brown strap that came with my SARB017. (With a Bob Davis deployant to polish it off!)









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*​
- Thomas


----------



## Alpinist (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: I guess I should participate...*

god i miss my sarb059. wish i didnt sell it.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Oooo, I like this one!*



ThomasH said:


> I like that strap Glen, can you tell us what it is and wear we might get it? :think:
> 
> - Thomas


Hi Thomas. It is from eBay. Seiko branded. Grey cheap alligator print. I bought it from someone else so could not find the original sales post. Strap also has no numbers or unique markings other than Seiko.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

*Gray!? Oh well....*



glengoyne17 said:


> Hi Thomas. It is from eBay. Seiko branded. Grey cheap alligator print. I bought it from someone else so could not find the original sales post. Strap also has no numbers or unique markings other than Seiko.


Ah, okay Glen, thank you for the info.

On my monitor it looks like a dark reddish-brown which is why I thought it looked so good. :think:

Thank you for the response! |>

- Thomas


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Gray!? Oh well....*

Next step in getting a proper strap is getting a cheap strap roughly in the color/design that I'm looking for, and then try that for a while before getting a proper one. So put it on a cheap gold-brown faux-leather thing that cost under $5. 

I think I like it in gold brown / reddish brown with some croc (or other) pattern to it.

And we went out for Japanese food, so wearing the cocktail time is pretty much mandatory for that.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

*Sushi Time!*



hantms said:


> Next step in getting a proper strap is getting a cheap strap roughly in the color/design that I'm looking for, and then try that for a while before getting a proper one. So put it on a cheap gold-brown faux-leather thing that cost under $5.
> 
> I think I like it in gold brown / reddish brown with some croc (or other) pattern to it.
> 
> And we went out for Japanese food, so wearing the cocktail time is pretty much mandatory for that.


That seems like a workable strategy! :-!

And yes, Seiko was going to call it "Sushi Time" but they thought it might limit the watch's appeal! :-d

- Thomas


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Gray!? Oh well....*

nice thread since I need to buy a black alligator for my SARB033


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Gray!? Oh well....*



ThomasH said:


> Ah, okay Glen, thank you for the info.
> On my monitor it looks like a dark reddish-brown which is why I thought it looked so good. :think:
> Thank you for the response! |>
> - Thomas


I thought the same, that it was a type of brown.


----------



## Greg Akin (Aug 4, 2014)

Please delete


----------



## Greg Akin (Aug 4, 2014)

upsdelivery said:


>


 That's a beautiful timepiece. Might need to get one for myself !!


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Sushi Time!*



ThomasH said:


> And yes, Seiko was going to call it "Sushi Time" but they thought it might limit the watch's appeal! :-d


LOL..  Anyway, better picture in daylight of the cheapo leather-look strap.









Not sure if it's visible by the way, but accuracy is similar to my G-Shock.. Both have a slight tendency to go fast by 2-3 seconds (the G-Shock per month.  ) but both can be kept pretty much dead-on. The SARB065 by placing it crown-down most nights, the G-Shock by keeping it in the car and parking it in the sun.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Sushi Time!*

Here's the "other" cocktail that is practically... unmentionable. :-D
But I love it!

On a croc.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Sushi Time!*

When I bought my Sarb033 from seiya I bought the stock leather strap with curved ends at the same time as getting the watch on bracelet. NB Do not do this - I ended up paying a higher import tax bill because of the combined value of the goods!

After many years of wear on the bracelet I decided to try the stock strap.









Despite this being seikos own strap for this watch - its didnt fit very well despite the curved ends and the tail was too long - not a good look.









I have since put it on a padded leather from Hirsch and I think it looks much better.

















But I took the deployant off of the seiko strap and put it on the Hirsch


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Sushi Time!*



Munchie said:


> But I took the deployant off of the seiko strap and put it on the Hirsch
> 
> View attachment 3870138


cool, I think I'll buy a similar hirsch


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Sushi Time!*

I ordered kind of an off-kilter regimental NATO (a pattern I'm 99% sure i've never seen before) in 20mm that I got to try it on my Sarb. It'll probably end up on a diver shortly thereafter, haha but I think it might look sharp on a dressier watch too. I still haven't gotten a shipping notice from the place (it's in UK) and I had really terrible luck last time i had something shipped from UK. So if it goes anything like that I have a 2+ week wait ahead of me. =)


----------



## Xeticus (Apr 18, 2015)

glengoyne17 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both great watches but I especially love the Cocktail Time on that strap.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I like it because its so weird haha. But its prob going back to the bracelet soon. It's grey and orange Bond nato. Might be hard to tell apart from those red/grey bond straps.


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

JMSP1992 said:


> Very cool bracelet. What is it?


Thanks mate. It's a 3 link bracelet with solid end links. I have got it with my Orient Star classic.


----------



## jimmi.ngo1992 (May 10, 2015)

Here's my favorite sarb003


----------



## thebrownknight (Nov 23, 2014)

I think the SARB035 looks best on royal blue. I currently have a nylon NATO, but I'm planning on getting a blue leather strap (any suggestions for straps in the $50-$100 range)
(sorry for the smudges.. didn't think to wipe the case before I started snapping pictures, I was too excited).








I wore this Red/White/Blue striped one for USA Independence Day celebrations. Didn't look too bad.








I have a pictures of it on a sky blue Perlon, red perlon, and a navy blue/white/pink striped NATO if anyone wants to see them. I'll be ordering the blue leather one sometime next month, if I can find one that I like. I hope the forum platform automatically resizes pictures, I didn't see any options to do it in the editor


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

My new SARB065 Cocktail Time. The stock strap is nice, but I felt this strap I recently had made fit it much better. This watch with this strap looks AMAZING in person. Wow.










































Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Pancakedan (Mar 26, 2013)

Still on the stock as yet to find the right leather


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

New cordovan strap for my SARB033 just came in. It's a stock cordovan strap for the SCVS015.

Genuine Seiko 20mm Black Leather Strap Men&apos;s Size Watch Band &apos;&apos;DFS0AW&apos;&apos; | eBay



Loving it!


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Whoa! I've been looking for that strap for years, think I just ordered the last one (sorry). Looks killer on your 033, will try on my 035 and SDGM003 plus I have a SCVS011 spirit that should work well with this too. Many thanks for the heads up!:-!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hale color said:


> Whoa! I've been looking for that strap for years, think I just ordered the last one (sorry). Looks killer on your 033, will try on my 035 and SDGM003 plus I have a SCVS011 spirit that should work well with this too. Many thanks for the heads up!:-!


My pleasure! Glad I was able to help! :-!

It's funny that stock straps for the JDM Seikos ended up in Texas. :-d


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

BTW, it took me a long time to figure out what strap it is.

eBay seller's photo





I even had to check a couple of YouTube videos to make sure they are the same strap.

Pic from a video


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Hiro, that looks sharp! Nice match. 


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

ViperGuy said:


> Hiro, that looks sharp! Nice match.
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


Thanks!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I put the Cocktail Time back on the stock strap today. Actually liking it quite a bit. Pretty damn comfortable and looks really nice.










Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Siekoman1477 (Feb 1, 2015)

Awesome combos, I need to find a Sarb and join this quick...


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

ViperGuy said:


> I put the Cocktail Time back on the stock strap today. Actually liking it quite a bit. Pretty damn comfortable and looks really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did the same yesterday. Hot weather makes me sweat just a little to wear it in faster. Pretty good strap, far better than the sarb017 alpinist for example.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

...


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

So, I got the gold brown Hirsch Modena strap, and put the stock Seiko deployment clasp on it. I put it on the traditional way, with the end of the strap pointing away from me, however this didn't work well, the metal bit of the clasp digs into my wrist that way. So I reversed it and now it's just about perfect.

I'll do some pictures soon.

The stock strap is okay in comfort, but black is a bit boring, plus it's a little too shiny/plasticky looking for me.


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

hantms said:


> So, I got the gold brown Hirsch Modena strap, and put the stock Seiko deployment clasp on it. I put it on the traditional way, with the end of the strap pointing away from me, however this didn't work well, the metal bit of the clasp digs into my wrist that way. So I reversed it and now it's just about perfect.
> 
> I'll do some pictures soon.
> 
> The stock strap is okay in comfort, but black is a bit boring, plus it's a little too shiny/plasticky looking for me.


So here's the pics. Putting the stock deployment clasp back really makes it look nice I think.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

SARB033 on a Fluco Record Tan Buffalo-grain leather strap.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Jo-b (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Sushi Time!*



Munchie said:


> When I bought my Sarb033 from seiya I bought the stock leather strap with curved ends at the same time as getting the watch on bracelet. NB Do not do this - I ended up paying a higher import tax bill because of the combined value of the goods!
> 
> After many years of wear on the bracelet I decided to try the stock strap.
> 
> ...


Reading your post, I did just the same: bought the same watch, plus the strap - and paid higher taxes. Anyway, I have the same dilemma as you had. I don't like the seiko strap either so I might be getting a different leather and use the seiko deployment.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

M


----------



## Tmblweed (Mar 8, 2010)

My SARB017 on a Hirsch 046330-20-20, along with a MM wearing the same.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: Sushi Time!*



Jo-b said:


> Reading your post, I did just the same: bought the same watch, plus the strap - and paid higher taxes. Anyway, I have the same dilemma as you had. I don't like the seiko strap either so I might be getting a different leather and use the seiko deployment.


Is the deployment available separately


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Sushi Time!*



RedVee said:


> Is the deployment available separately


SEIKO Genuine SS CLASP for SARB017 | seiyajapan.com

Rakuten

TIME GARDEN | Rakuten Global Market: «6 / 6 Restocked» SEIKO leather belts for push-in clasp （ buckle ） * size watch out * delivery (which is non-cash) 02P01Sep13fs3gm


----------



## eyewatchrose (Jan 26, 2014)

My Alpinist on wax finished leather NATO


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

Coktail on Hirsch Kent brown


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

The same on Suede brown


----------



## B_Carbs (Nov 10, 2015)

SARB033 on Hirsch Kent gold brown


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Oxblood Croc


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Sarb027 on OEM bracelet..

by far the nicest looking Sarb I've seen (had the 017/031/33/35/65)


----------



## Led Pencil (Jul 11, 2015)

Hey these look great!



thebrownknight said:


> I think the SARB035 looks best on royal blue. I currently have a nylon NATO, but I'm planning on getting a blue leather strap (any suggestions for straps in the $50-$100 range)
> (sorry for the smudges.. didn't think to wipe the case before I started snapping pictures, I was too excited).
> View attachment 4583698
> 
> ...


----------



## Jbem (Dec 2, 2010)

Darn on woven nylon. Looks awesome on this kind of strap. Adds the colour pop but still remains refined.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wusnewbie (Jun 4, 2016)

To whose who have jubilee's on their SARBs, where did you buy it from? Is it OEM? Does it taper?


----------



## Jwiner (Dec 5, 2011)

Suigeneric









NATO. cocktail w/ a twist


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

hiro1963 said:


> BTW, it took me a long time to figure out what strap it is.
> 
> eBay seller's photo
> 
> ...


ha! thats my wrist.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

lactardjosh said:


> I've had my SARB015 on a Heuerville recently. This has been my favorite combo so far with this watch.


Holy cow is that sharp looking!


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

new strap for my Sarb


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

Which strap is this? Got the same watch, but couldn't find a nice strap to match it


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

These pictures are from a few weeks back, but here's my SARB065 Cocktail Time on perlon straps. And one with a cheap jubilee bracelet I tweaked to fit (not a perfect fit, though). Top pic is a steel blue perlon. The second pic is a light grey perlon.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Brown leather cocktail.


----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

I guess I am conservative when it comes to strap / watch combo. So black dial goes well with black strap, in my books. And say what you will but I think Perlon works on black-dial Spirit!


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## awayne (Aug 21, 2016)

Not a great shot of the strap, but it's a Hirsch Regent genuine alligator black semi-gloss.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

awayne said:


> Not a great shot of the strap, but it's a Hirsch Regent genuine alligator black semi-gloss.


how much does it cost that hirsh?
what about a brown strap?


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

SARB017 & Geckota Handmade Vintage style Italian Leather strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benchatamornwong (Mar 24, 2017)

Finally got my SARB033 and i put it on a brown HIRSCH Mariner


----------



## awayne (Aug 21, 2016)

sblantipodi said:


> how much does it cost that hirsh?
> what about a brown strap?


I paid $100 for the Regent. It comes in brown too.

The 20mm wide version comes in two lengths. I got the short one. I have a 6.7" wrist. It fits with the right amount of extra strap.

They actually call it a "semi-matte", not a "semi-gloss". It's a little shiny. Not really matte or gloss.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sold my beloved 045 recently but quite fancied it on this custom oxblood Gator. Have a look.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

soaking.fused said:


> Sold my beloved 045 recently but quite fancied it on this custom oxblood Gator. Have a look.


Oh wow, that whets my appetite. I have a 045 incoming :-!

Ever since I saw an 045 on dark brown leather some years ago I've had a crush on blue dressy watches that only the 045 or the Omega AT2500 blue sunburst can sate.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

SARB017 usually lives on the bracelet but does get some leather action from time to time...







SARB035 rarely goes on the bracelet and spends most of its time on dressy straps...


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

fordy964 said:


> Oh wow, that whets my appetite. I have a 045 incoming :-!
> 
> Ever since I saw an 045 on dark brown leather some years ago I've had a crush on blue dressy watches that only the 045 or the Omega AT2500 blue sunburst can sate.


 Aren't you kind for both reckoning and such for saying so!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

fordy964 said:


>


Great shot and combo. Really dig and also prefer the 35 on strap.

Also liked perlon on the 35/33 and how the 1-piece strap balanced and centered the watch head of the Sarb.


----------



## dleesys (Feb 14, 2017)

Put a formfunctionform button strap on the Alpinist and haven't changed it since!


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

soaking.fused said:


> Sold my beloved 045 recently but quite fancied it on this custom oxblood Gator. Have a look.


That's a beautiful combination! My SARB045 now has a Hirsch Carbon, but I would love to change it to this strap. Where did you but it?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Kitewine (Apr 7, 2017)

Just a simple black Hirsch Duke.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Got my SARB045 in. I've been after one of these for about 4 years now. It needs a new Sapphire crystal as this one has a scratch on it but otherwise the rest of the watch is excellent. I'll post some combos as I work through them :-!


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

Baseline









Изпратено от моят SM-G920F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

For all kind of clothing









Изпратено от моят SM-G920F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

Carducci, are you in the right thread? Is that really a SARB?


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Here's a SARB!

045 on a Morelatto Dark Brown Calf Croco/White stitch on a Seiko deployant. Exactly what has been in my mind all the years :-!


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

sarb035 is such chameleon of the watch


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

My SARB065 has different NATO-s. 
Love them all!


----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

We've had sun today, we've had rain today, we've had snow today... what did we not have today? Oh, hails... here you go, English weather thought outloud. So, all we're missing today is the frogs, everything else was already here. Don't you love four seasons? In England, you can have it all in one day!

Anyway, need to keep the Spirit up


----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

Debeers Ostrich Grain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Seiko deployant


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

I've put my SARB033 back on the brown leather Hadley Roma strap again. I had it on the original bracelet for a while...and slowly fell out of love with it. It was trying to be macho with all that steel, but actually needed to be on a far more elegant strap. Back on leather I recognize its beauty again. It's elegant case with its gentle curves, the beautiful second hand that is no thicker than a human hair. It's brushed sheet of steel that looks like it is draped over the case. And that pitch dark dial that is hiding a subtle mocca brown sunburst...










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## ssstahly (May 2, 2016)

Received this in the mail yesterday. 

















Looking forward to trying these 2 when they arrive next week.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

LOVE this thread, as I own a SARB035, BUT, it would be amazing if those who post pics could identify the strap!!


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

Red perlon is strong with this one


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Perlon on my alpinist









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssstahly (May 2, 2016)

Cheapestnatostraps


----------



## fatum (Jan 2, 2012)

Hirsch Liberty.


Spoiler


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

SARB045 on dark brown Rios Hurricane genuine alligator strap.

Life's What You Make It


----------



## Huda (Jul 29, 2017)

Thought I might join in. Wearing my 017 and 065 on perlons at the moment. They are usually on leather.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



Huda said:


>


Wow, that purple looks pretty cool, dude! :-!

Huda thunk it? :think:

- Thomas


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

My SARB017 on a Jack Foster


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Just in...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huda (Jul 29, 2017)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

That's a Banda Teju Lizard Grain strap. Dark blue in low light, purple in the sun.

Very stunning with the 065.


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

That's an unusual nato. Nice. Where'd you find it?



timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 3798922
> 
> 
> I had a leather strap on it, but ended up not liking it in the long run. have yet to pick up another leather for it. note, the nato was a test run, i kept it for a couple days but been back on the bracelet since...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

This isn't mine, but member catsteeth had his SARB065 on this strap at a recent GTG. Best strap pairing I've seen on the watch


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

Colareb just arrived, I like the quality. Was a bit lighter than what I intended to buy.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

targetpro said:


> That's an unusual nato. Nice. Where'd you find it?


99% sure that was cheapestnatostraps. 20mm only, no one seems to make it in 22.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

My sarb on vintage blue leather









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huda (Jul 29, 2017)

Just received a 033 for my birthday. The bracelet is actually pretty nice, except mine had a squeak in the clasp. I changed it for a thin olive leather strap.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hirsch Paul. Love that thing.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> I like it because its so weird haha. But its prob going back to the bracelet soon. It's grey and orange Bond nato. Might be hard to tell apart from those red/grey bond straps.


very nice, where did you find that particular NATO? 
it's very difficult to find a bond nato like that (black, grey, red)


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> This isn't mine, but member catsteeth had his SARB065 on this strap at a recent GTG. Best strap pairing I've seen on the watch


Now any idea where THAT strap came from???


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

sblantipodi said:


> very nice, where did you find that particular NATO?
> it's very difficult to find a bond nato like that (black, grey, red)


That one came from Monkeyswag. they also (or did last i looked) have black grey red and black green red.


----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

This is not particularly new or groundbreaking information but I figured I'd share it. It might still help somebody. As all SARB owners know and as it has been said countless times, if your wrist is not a perfect match for the bracelet, you have a problem. There is always that lack of, or surplus of, half-link length and it is impossible to tune the bracelet to fit exactly how you want it.

Inspired by a recent post in this thread by fellow SARB owner, I bought a bracelet extender. Great little thing. Here is how it looks mounted on the stock bracelet:








This is how it looks from the other side. As you can see, length-wise it added that half-link difference. I could - and possibly will - fine-tune it even better if I removed another link and adjust the length just by the the microregulation holes. Maybe one day. This suits me for now.









And this is how the clasp looks on the wrist now. Not too too bad. It would be lot nicer to have the shorter version of the extender, with three holes or even two, but this is only a matter of aesthetics. The functionality is 100%.









So this is it. Hope it will help someone. Just for the sake of providing the full information, the extender you need is 18mm version (the bracelet is 20mm but narrows down to 18mm at the clasp) and you can find them on eBay. The one I bought was from here.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

I wish I tried my skx clasp on it when I had one, skx013 would probably fit

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

I usually keep it on the stock bracelet during the summer, but I just put it back on this for the fall/winter/spring. It's a Hirsch Reptile Royal, Teju Lizard.


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

My Cocktailtime (sarb065) on a NATO (blue phenomenato).


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Alpinist on a rugged summer strap. 
(Now to save up for a bracelet)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Love that combo!!

It is always greatly appreciated when one posts in the SARB's and Straps thread to identify the strap.
Thanks



JBowen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

Bosman said:


> Love that combo!!
> 
> It is always greatly appreciated when one posts in the SARB's and Straps thread to identify the strap.
> Thanks


Sorry first post in this thread!

The strap is from an IG user 'oystercamau' it's hand made from
Barenia leather, and quite affordable. Highly recommend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'll play...


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

Skx007 jubilee
Eulit blue perlon
Wrist and Style light grey perlon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huda (Jul 29, 2017)

Just got this bracelet for my SARB065. Looks good, but rattles abit.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Huda (Jul 29, 2017)

Bought a mottled brown leather strap for my Sarb017 and it ended up on my Sarb033 instead.


----------



## Jidomaki (Aug 28, 2017)

Here is my favorite combo for my 033:


----------



## depwnz (Apr 14, 2016)

Burgundy nato + SARG012


----------



## inxlee (Oct 17, 2011)

Is it true to the rumors that the remaining SARB033, SARB035 and SARB017 has been discontinued for 2018? To make way for their presage line like the SARB065? That is very disheartening to know. :/


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

inxlee said:


> Is it true to the rumors that the remaining SARB033, SARB035 and SARB017 has been discontinued for 2018? To make way for their presage line like the SARB065? That is very disheartening to know. :/


I didn't hear any rumours, but it wouldn't surprise me. Seiko have a habit of dropping popular models without announcement or explanation - see the various threads on the demise of the SKX.

I'm glad I got my SARB a month ago.


----------



## klatu (Jun 6, 2017)

As far as I can tell, new of the demise of the SKX line is premature.


----------



## inxlee (Oct 17, 2011)

Anglo Irish said:


> I didn't hear any rumours, but it wouldn't surprise me. Seiko have a habit of dropping popular models without announcement or explanation - see the various threads on the demise of the SKX.
> 
> I'm glad I got my SARB a month ago.


I managed to get all 3 too last year. :-!



klatu said:


> As far as I can tell, new of the demise of the SKX line is premature.


Seems to be going that way with their rebranding/restructuring. :-(


----------



## Chalovskii (Jan 12, 2018)

Does anyone have a nice metal bracelet for their SARB033? I've been told strapcode doesn't do one, although their IG did ask people if they wanted one back in Jule 17'.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

got this Hadley Roma strap on a whim, as a reason to wear this baby to work again. never really had a leather strap on my SARB i truly liked until this one. threw on a clasp i've had sitting around that usually hasn't worked well when i've tried it. i think it all works pretty well.


----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

Boy, does that work! Yes!


----------



## elforro (Jan 10, 2018)

Colareb Spoleto Blue on my SRPB43, it dresses it down and gives it a casual weekend vibe! Loving it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesoff (Nov 16, 2014)

I kept the Cocktail Time on the stock strap for the longest time before starting to try some other combinations. It was hard to find something I liked as much but, to my surprise, a grey perlon strap suited it well!


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Lisgan said:


> I kept the Cocktail Time on the stock strap for the longest time before starting to try some other combinations. It was hard to find something I liked as much but, to my surprise, a grey perlon strap suited it well!
> 
> View attachment 12815269


I think the grey and blue perlons are such a great look on the 065. Where did you find yours?

I've got a couple of croc straps on order and will post pics when they arrive.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

The 3 SARBs and some of my combo's with'em!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SD4000 (Mar 22, 2006)

Good Afternoon,

I have mine on the standard bracelet but I am quite pleased with the crystaltimes ar that I just put in!


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

035









Sent from my brain


----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

mefuzzy said:


> The 3 SARBs and some of my combo's with'em!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you tried the blue on the cocktail time?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

On a Hirsch Jumper...with just a dash of colour.

Life's what you make it!


----------



## rjr1971 (Apr 3, 2017)

My beautiful Sarb017 on the stock bracelet for my Genault Ocean Rover...Perfect fit without any modification!


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

sammyl1000 said:


> Have you tried the blue on the cocktail time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Not yet, but let me give it a go and show some pictures.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

sammyl1000 said:


> Have you tried the blue on the cocktail time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Managed one, though lighting is not Ideal. Overall not too bad, but not as good as it on 065.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

mefuzzy said:


> Managed one, though lighting is not Ideal. Overall not too bad, but not as good as it on 065.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I really like that. Great combination 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Alpinist to commemorate the end of its era


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Just picked this up a week or so ago. So glad I did now that the announcement was made that it will be discontinued.

Seiko SARB035 by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Alpinist on Hirsch Buffalo leather.


----------



## paintedwall (Dec 30, 2014)

Canvas makes the 033 look like a different watch altogether


----------



## minedog22 (Feb 27, 2018)

I know this is old, but could you please post this picture again? It's not available anymore and I'd really like to know what it looks like on a Liberty. Thanks!


----------



## Gizanthepuss (Feb 3, 2014)

I thought love at first sight was just for those soppy romance movies, till I put this Hirsch Liberty on my SARB035 last night...


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

It always seems to go like this with me and watches: A little under three weeks ago, finally having the bucks in hand along with a nagging feeling about past rumors, I order a new Alpinist from Long Island Watch. It arrives days later, and, predictably, I'm smitten - this is going to be my high-water mark for some time to come. Then, not three or so days afterward, word comes down that Seiko is _absolutely_ pulling the plug on the entire SARB line, including the Alpinist. Since people here and elsewhere have been tossing this rumor around for the last few years, it didn't come as a absolute shock, but a bit startling nonetheless.

In light of the news, of maybe in spite of it, I decided to do something contrarian: set out to improve the wearing experience of the almost-universally-hated stock Alpinist strap. Yes, I was startled by the stiff-as-a two-by-four stiffness of the thing out of the box, but the consistency of the strap actually felt decent to my hands...not in any way a cheap-ass strap in terms of construction. It brought to mind the original-old-school Levi's 501s: you don't just pull a new pair off the shelf, slip 'em on, and look your bodacious best - break-in is a DIY thing, with some guys washing, spin-drying and putting them _back_ on damp to get them to conform the right way. (That's what my buds did back in the day, anyway; me? I wear slightly-stretchy 502s now.) Anyway, after giving the stock strap a ten-minute "limbering-up", I strapped the thing on my wrist for the first time: not perfect, but well on the way to better. Then, I hit on the idea of ditching the buckle for a deployment clasp. That's what did it - this became watch-wearing kismet for me. Everything sits, feels and looks just-right, and for just another thirty bucks. Who knew?


----------



## Blackforestbacon (Jun 1, 2017)

What strap is this? It looks amazing!



ean10775 said:


> Just picked this up a week or so ago. So glad I did now that the announcement was made that it will be discontinued.
> 
> Seiko SARB035 by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## basview (Feb 28, 2018)

Wish said:


> Alpinist on new Bracelet


whay bracelet is this?will it fit the sarb035?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

Orient star classic bracelet, but it will not fit the sarb033/35. I dont think its a perfect fit as you can see on one of Wish's other posts here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/wruw-affordable-28th-march-2015-a-1728066-3.html#post14361810

Speaking of which, why doesnt strapcode make Grand Seiko style 5 link bracelets for the 033/035 or 017? I think they would make a killing. Im sure im not the only one who drools over the 5 link GS bracelets....


----------



## dlh (Feb 16, 2018)

lactardjosh said:


> I've had my SARB015 on a Heuerville recently. This has been my favorite combo so far with this watch.


Is this the "BarK"?


----------



## jhacker (Jan 9, 2018)

I just picked up a SARB033 and was searching for nato options when I ran across these pics. Credit to whoever there owners are out there!

I really like the red and black nato with the black dial!! 

Lately I have really liked nato's for their comfort and I don't have to worry about desk diving scratches on them.


----------



## chickenlittle (Jan 10, 2012)

Dark vs light. My favourite Colareb straps on my current favourite watches.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

jhacker said:


> I just picked up a SARB033 and was searching for nato options when I ran across these pics. Credit to whoever there owners are out there!
> 
> I really like the red and black nato with the black dial!!
> 
> Lately I have really liked nato's for their comfort and I don't have to worry about desk diving scratches on them.


thanks, haha. found a few other photos i took from that same time:

























it's more of an orange, but it was hard to capture it great.

(looking back i guess i did use a couple of these before, but whatever haha)


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## jhacker (Jan 9, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> thanks, haha. found a few other photos i took from that same time:
> 
> View attachment 12977627
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting a few more of these. BTW where did you get that strap from? I am about to order a few more nato's and would pick up one of these.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

jhacker said:


> Thanks for posting a few more of these. BTW where did you get that strap from? I am about to order a few more nato's and would pick up one of these.


I got that one from MonkeySwag, a UK seller. it's a Phoenix Nato, which are a slightly different weave than a regular nato. Supposedly these are made to the original specs of miltary natos or something. they have a few standard colors and a few Bond Stripe ones, this was the most unique. =)


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

inxlee said:


> Is it true to the rumors that the remaining SARB033, SARB035 and SARB017 has been discontinued for 2018? To make way for their presage line like the SARB065? That is very disheartening to know. :/


Wow, you were ahead of your time !


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Love this combo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Technically, only one is a SARB, but you get the idea. I picked up a black and a brown croc strap for each. I really like the look!!


----------



## rpar (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey, what strap is it? I want to buy one for mu sarb033.



jamesezra said:


> Alpinist to commemorate the end of its era


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

rpar said:


> Hey, what strap is it? I want to buy one for mu sarb033.


Hey there. Got it from a Viet strap maker. Ziczac would be the name


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

For those of you interested in new bracelet options for the SARB033/035, I emailed Strapcode and they responded:

"This model is still under development and will be ready to release by mid of June."

Not sure which kind of bracelet they're referring to, but something is coming 
soon


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

RotorBoater said:


> For those of you interested in new bracelet options for the SARB033/035, I emailed Strapcode and they responded:
> 
> "This model is still under development and will be ready to release by mid of June."
> 
> ...


Great news. What type of perlon strap is that? Eulit?


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

RotorBoater said:


> For those of you interested in new bracelet options for the SARB033/035, I emailed Strapcode and they responded:
> 
> "This model is still under development and will be ready to release by mid of June."
> 
> ...


Great news. What type of perlon strap is that? Eulit?


----------



## bluecrush (Apr 9, 2018)

Very nice, I need to add a SARB017 next.
QUOTE=tynan.nida;45549801]Love this combo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

cdonald said:


> Great news. What type of perlon strap is that? Eulit?


Yup, Eulit! Got it off Amazon I believe


----------



## dessimay (May 22, 2018)

ean10775 said:


> Just picked this up a week or so ago. So glad I did now that the announcement was made that it will be discontinued.
> 
> Can we find out what strap this is? It looks incredible.


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Dark brown lizard for that classic look


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

My favorite way to wear my 33 is on a nato. Some may not care for it, but I like it. Comfortable.


----------

